# Ruger Mini14



## harwood39 (Nov 25, 2008)

Ok, I have heard so many different opinions about these guns. What are they like? Are they cheaply made? I hear about so many people hating them....


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

They are OK rifles. I really do not care for them. The ones I have fired if you keep them cool they shoot well. Once the tube starts heating up they start shooting patterns not groups.

I hear their target model shoots well if you tune it correctly. This model has a tuner at the end of the tube that can be adjusted for harmonic balancing the shots.

Personally I would rather have a AR-15. Most shoot as good as or better than a cold mini-14.

Chuck Norris has 12 moons. One of those moons is the Earth.


----------



## StretchNM (Dec 22, 2008)

I have an LE model, stainless with the bayonet lug and flash suppressor. It shoots well and is an indestructible rifle. THe mini-14 is based on the Garand action, and the action in the mini is superb. My rifle is older, built inbetween 1995-1996, and it suffers the malady of inaccuracy. I have never had a problem with heating mine up and suffering because of it, but I do know that you can pump alot of rounds through that rifle, very rapidly, and that will affect the accuracy of any rifle.

Now, some clarification is needed here: The mini-14 is NOT an inaccurate rifle, so much as it is just not as accurate as an AR or a bolt-action.

I also have a mini-30 which, like the mini-14, is a joy to shoot. Can you hunt with these rifles? Are they accurate enough? Sure they are, as long as you know that rifle well, because, again, they're not quite up to the AR or bolt-action accuracy.

At work, we carry M-4s, which is the shortened version (stock) of the M-16. They're nice rifles and they shoot well, even in full auto. I wouldn;t put the mini-14 up against an M-4 or an AR15 in an accuracy competition, but that's not to say the mini couldn;t compete. Rather, they won;t group near as nicely as the other two. In fact, you might just be in it for the fun...and nothing else.

Now, Ruger has taken note ( alittle late, I'd say) of the mini-14's ill-repute in the accuracy department. The newer rifles are said to be much improved, but I can;t vouch for them. I don;t think it's just a rumor though. Also, Ruger does make mini14 target rifles, and again I doubt there's too much of an accuracy problem there. PLUS: they've come out with the 6.8mm, which is supposed to be even more accurate (and a nice balance between the mini14 and mini30). New for this year, I believe.

So...in my opinion only..... An older mini-14 will be one of the most fun, rugged, and reliable "ranch" carbines you can own. You'll need to shoot it alot if you're going to depend on MOA accuracy, because it won;t quite group for you if that's your aim. The newer minis? Probably a pretty accurate rifle, with all the rugged reliability inherently built in.

Beware of people that are too hard on the mini-14.... those that dog it with vile insults. In a rare case they have, but chances are they've never owned one. I've yet to meet, in person, a person who has owned and really shot a mini-14 who doesn;t give it the praise and affection it deserves..... wild mildy bashing it's accuracy at the same time. Oh there's probably a soul or two out there who has owned a mini and somehow hates it, but I've never met him. Maybe he lives in India.............


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

go with the ar - easy to armor, parts easy to find, modular, mags are plentiful.
accurate, reliable
all things that the mini is not.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I had one years ago and I was lucky to get a 3 shot 4" group off the bench with it. Most any open sighted lever action will do better than that. Being as I wasn't interested in using it to hold off a squad of commies, I traded it in...

Remember the Mini-14 is essentially a copy of a stock M-14. A stock miltary rifle only needs to be accurate enough to hit a human sized target at combat ranges. Reliability under less than ideal conditions rather than fine accuracy is far more desirable and this is reflected in the Mini-14...

I have quite a bit of experience with military M-14's and M-16's. The M-16 is more accurate, but not remarkably so. Bear in mind the heavy barrel, modified AR-15's that are all the rage right now have about as much in common with a stock M-16 as my Kimber Raptor has with the Remington/Rand 1911 I carried as an MP back in the late 70s...


----------



## doghunter1 (Dec 28, 2008)

I have mini 14 target model. It shoots -1/2 inch groups @ 100 yds. Use 55 grain sp bullet with varget powder. Like it for coyotes also. The rifle just feels to shoot.


----------



## harwood39 (Nov 25, 2008)

guys i just picked up a New DPMS AP4 Carbine 16in Flat top .223-5.56mm for 900 bones! Much better choice than the mini-14 target. Now i just need to pick out a scope!!


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Wow that is a nice price, where did you pick that up? Did you get the carry handle with it?


----------



## harwood39 (Nov 25, 2008)

Gander Mountain. Came with the carry handle. I cant wait to shoot the thing!! 2 mags, cleaning kit, sling, case all included. I probably jumped the gun on purchasing my 2 guns this weekend(Springfield XD-40 on friday, and now the AR). I decided to put off a couple non essential bills to pick them up while i had the cash on me and they had an AR on the shelf!! I think it was a wise decission with how everything is going in this country....


----------



## pfast (Feb 8, 2007)

I have a mini 14 and an AR. Personaly I belive the AR is twice the gun I find myself almost always taking the mini with me when i go out. For what its worth.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Hell, yea it was a good idea. I got an AP4 about a month ago and had to pay $150 more than you did. I keep telling myself I am supporting our small town businesses!!!


----------

